# Coming off my olanzapine



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

So today i start my weening down of my olanzapine and im pretty nervous, what if i come off it and i go into psychosis or something? Not to mention i hear the withdrawls can get pretty bad sometimes. Has anyone ever came off of a anti-psychotic? how were the withdrawls for you?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

ok, im not trying to scare you, im just sharing my expierience. when i came off risperdal, (an antipsychotic) i had literally the worst attack of depersonalization and derealization i've ever had. with that said, when i came off zyprexa which is olanzapine, i felt a little worse than usual but i was ok. but different things happen to different people. i wish you the best.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Hi, I was on Olanzapine once for about 4 months. I came off it slowly over 1 month 2.5mgs at a time and had no problems. Just be sure and do it under supervision of a dr and you will be fine. If you have an issue than the worse case senario is that you are not ready to come off it yet, so you can just go back to your original dose for another while. Trust yourself! Dyna


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

Dyna said:


> Hi, I was on Olanzapine once for about 4 months. I came off it slowly over 1 month 2.5mgs at a time and had no problems. Just be sure and do it under supervision of a dr and you will be fine. If you have an issue than the worse case senario is that you are not ready to come off it yet, so you can just go back to your original dose for another while. Trust yourself! Dyna


Thats good to hear, im coming off it with 1 week i take 7.5mg then another week i take 5mg then my final week i take 2.5mg, hope it all goes smooth.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Auldie said:


> Thats good to hear, im coming off it with 1 week i take 7.5mg then another week i take 5mg then my final week i take 2.5mg, hope it all goes smooth.


It defo will be fine!!


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Auldie said:


> So today i start my weening down of my olanzapine and im pretty nervous, what if i come off it and i go into psychosis or something? Not to mention i hear the withdrawls can get pretty bad sometimes. Has anyone ever came off of a anti-psychotic? how were the withdrawls for you?


You should be fine. Just do what the doc tells you to.
I am currently on that drug now and it is doing quite well for me. I am also combo with klonopin and prozac, so its more effective.

-Zach


----------

